# Invertir 150000€



## Juanjillo (7 May 2017)

Hola,
He vendido una vivienda y me han quedado líquidos unos 150000€...
En la Caixa me han ofrecido un depósito "Mixto convertible" 90%-10%".

Te ponen el 90% de la inversión a un depósito convencional a un año del 1%. 
El resto, el 10% va al IBEX. Dependiendo si este sube te darían un 2% por año. Ese 10% debe estar quieto 3 años...Si baja no te dan nada, y puede que te den menos del 10%...¿Como lo veis?
¿Recomendaciones? ¿Aparte de las clásicas de putas y dronjas?::
¿Wizink es de confianza?
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Efraim (7 May 2017)

Merlin dijo:


> Sinceramente, yo te diría que metieras 1/3 de esa cantidad en criptomonedas, si puedes permitirte perderlo si las cosas salen mal.
> 
> Yo empecé a cromprar Ripples (XRP) el mes pasado (la última compra la hice el 25 de abril) y ya llevo un 250% de beneficio, y estamos a 7 de mayo.



Con esa misma "lógica", que lo invierta en Straight Path Comms (STRP), que en el último mes se ha revalorizado un 362%.

---------- Post added 07-may-2017 at 13:14 ----------




Juanjillo dijo:


> Hola,
> He vendido una vivienda y me han quedado líquidos unos 150000€...
> En la Caixa me han ofrecido un depósito "Mixto convertible" 90%-10%".
> 
> ...



Hay un hilo reciente sobre Wiznk en este mismo foro, y las experiencias no parecen demasiado buenas: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/797483-wizink-problemas-quejas-y-mas-complicaciones-contratacion.html


Sobre lo que te propone la Caixa, yo creo que existen opciones mejores con no mucho más riesgo. De todos modos, todo depende del horizonte temporal. En general: más tiempo invertido + diversificación = mejor control del riesgo. 

Esto significa que nadie te va a dar una buena respuesta si no indicas también cuánto tiempo pretendes mantener ese dinero invertido.


----------



## Gekkko (7 May 2017)

Criptomonedas: Es un timo o estafa, no está regulado por la CNMV suena a timo piramidad. No hagas casa a rentabilidades superiores al 10% anual suelen ser timos.

*Mi experiencia es que inviertas en fondos 5 estrellas de Morningstar:*


Morningstar: Noticias sobre fondos e inversión|Herramientas|Análisis|Fichas de fondos|Investigación sobre inversión

De las gestoras http://www.bestinver.es/

O la de Parames: Cobasam.com


El problema de la bolsa es entrar mal, por ello te recomiendo que pongas todo el dinero en 3 fondos de renta fija a corto plazo, donde el fondo no haya perdido dinero nunca como pueden ser estos:

¿Invertir la liquidez en fondos a corto plazo? Tres de cada cuatro perdieron en enero

De ahí cada mes vas traspasando 2500 euros a alguno de los mejores fondos de España, con los de bestinver, magallanes, az valor, cobas o ing direct tiene fondos indexados...

Da igual que caiga la bolsa, tu todos los meses 2500 euros los vas transferiendo a esos fondo, así en un periodo de 5 años has promediado la entrada en bolsa, y tendrás un rentabilidad entorno al 8% anual

Nosotros en Bolsia vamos a lanzar un fondo de la comunidad, pero por ahora está verde el asunto, 

108.95% de rentabilidad, cartera de bolsa BolsiaSicav en Bolsia.com

puedes apuntarte al foro que hay más de 100 personas interesadas en invertir

Un Saludo.


----------



## common sense (7 May 2017)

Gekkko dijo:


> Criptomonedas: Es un timo o estafa, no está regulado por la CNMV suena a timo piramidad. No hagas casa a rentabilidades superiores al 10% anual suelen ser timos.
> 
> *Mi experiencia es que inviertas en fondos 5 estrellas de Morningstar:*
> 
> ...



Es un buen consejo el que das acerca de la bolsa. Por eso me extraña que digas que las criptomonedas son un timo. Alguien con tu cultura financiera deberia, ser mas cauto con sus opiniones. 

Para el forero, yo iria a bolsa, un fondo como Morningsta o bestinver, son buenas opciones, como te han dicho.
Yo invierto yo mismo en bolsa comprando acciones tech americanas, pero no creo que estes para eso todavia. Tambien invierto en crytos, pero no te recomendaria meterte ahi, y siempre como max un 5 0 10% de tu capital, hasta que sepas bien donde te estas metiendo, porque eso es el salvaje oeste.


----------



## Algas (7 May 2017)

Juanjillo dijo:


> Hola,
> He vendido una vivienda y me han quedado líquidos unos 150000€...
> En la Caixa me han ofrecido un depósito "Mixto convertible" 90%-10%".
> 
> ...



Rechace lo de la caixa, es una basura. 
Acuda a un fondo de inversión serio como los que le han recomendado, y aún así no meta todo sino una parte.

También puede familiarizarse con los ETFs, hay mucha variedad y son lo mismo que un fondo, solo que puede entrar y salir cuando quiera, no como el secuestro de la caixa.


----------



## Gekkko (7 May 2017)

Las criptomonedas son burbujas, no te digo que el bitcoin sea un standard en el futuro pero no es una cosa regulada, por eso no hay que invertir... No existe una bolsa donde vendes cuando quieres, igual el precio cae un día un 200%


----------



## Gekkko (7 May 2017)

Las cryptomonedas quitado el Bitcoin las demás suben por contagio, un dia llegaras y lo que comprastes a 30 valdrá 3 o 0, pero puede pasar de 30 a 300 estás en una burbuja, no hay fundamento detrás.

Ahora el Bitcoin es otro cantar, aún así en Junio del año pasado cayo un 40% en un día... Es decir puedes invertir pero 300 euros o cosa así... y lo que ha subido 300% en un mes, yo saldría corriendo... 

Un Saludo.,


----------



## Efraim (7 May 2017)

Merlin dijo:


> Pero esas rentabilidades son extremadamente raras en Bolsa como prueba el hecho de que has tenido que buscar una empresa estadounidense de la que en España nadie ha oído hablar porque no hay ninguna empresa española que llegue siquiera a acercarse a esas revalorizaciones.
> 
> Sin embargo en el caso de las criptomonedas: CryptoCurrency Market Capitalizations en el top 10 la mayoría han dado esas rentabilidades e incluso más. Y con muy buenas perspectivas.



Precisamente es lo que trato de decir.

Pero es que tú estás recomendando en cada hilo invertir en criptomonedas con la única base estadística del último mes. ¿Te parece un bien consejo recomendar una inversión porque en el último mes -o tres meses- ha tenido un rendimiento espectacular? Eso lo encuentras también en small caps.


----------



## suncloud (7 May 2017)

Si tu idea es meter dinero en un depósito no cambies de opinión ahora con Bitcoins, fondos, acciones ni su puta madre. Pilla esos 150k y a depósitos, o en su defecto mete un 80% a depósitos (120k) y el 20% (30k) lo metes en fondos, acciones, bitcoins, coca, etc. 

En cuanto a depósitos eso que te ofrece La Caixa no está del todo mal, pero ni de coña metas todos los huevos allí. Y menos en un depósito "individual". Vamos, que como mucho metería 40k allí y en al menos dos depósitos de 20k cada uno. Después si quieres o necesitas cancelar alguno no hace falta hacerlo para todo el montante. 

Con todo, la Caixa tiende a timar, así que ese 1% se va a quedar en menos pues me temo que alguna sorpresa tendrá en forma de comisiones, etc. 

Otras opciones son la cuenta Facto y Wizink. En Facto puedes pasar del 1.25% si lo pones a más de 1 año, aunque en Facto no dejan cancelar. En ese caso puedes probar 30.000 euros allí a un año. 

En Wizink puedes meter el resto a 25 meses y un 1.15%, con pago cada 3 meses de los intereses. Si en los próximos meses te sale otra cosa mejor siempre puedes cancelar alguno de los depósitos que tengas contratados allí (siempre varios depósitos con una cantidad mínima fijada en el mínimo que te pide el banco, en este caso 10-12k euros creo recordar). 

Algo así es lo que haría...

El 20% restante puedes meterlo en alguna de las cosas que te han sugerido. Yo miraría los fondos azvalor, algún fondo cotizado al IBEX, DAX, etc. o comprar paquetes de acciones de empresas "serias" del IBEX, tipo Inditex, Grifols, etc. aunque cuiado que en el IBEX y especialmente alguno de esos valores se anda en máximos históricos o al menos anuales...

Edit: por cierto, creo que te interesa abrir antes de todo la cuenta Bienvenida de OpenBank, y meter allí la pasta los primeros 3 meses (o buena parte mientras vas formalizando alguno de los depósitos), donde sacarás más de 500e en ese tiempo:

Cuenta bienvenida de ahorro nuevos clientes - Openbank


----------



## plus ultra (7 May 2017)

Nunca dejaran de sorprenderme los "ASUSTA VIEJAS" se que jamas se estinguiran por que muchos viven,mantienen sus negocios y utilizan esos miedos para sentirse alguien o que saben algo de algun tema.

catalogar las criptomonedas de estafa... es desconocer el tema en profundidad y aunque sea generalizar,que es una cosa que no me gusta si lo digo con la boca grande:criptomonedas-estafa =igual a ASUSTA VIEJAS

Si me nombras algo como onecoin te diria que si ESTAFA
Sime me dices que cripto y BTC estan en burbuja te digo que lo mas probable es que SI pero no todas digamos que algunas se quedaran por el camino y otras seguiran por ponerte un ejemplo TERRA y GOOGLE nacieron siendo lo mismo pero ambas cojieron diferente camino,no oi yo pocas veces en los 90 que internet era una estafa y que no tenia futuro.

En repuesta al forero que pregunta por inversion,150k depende de para quien es una inversion que me tomaria como seria lo mejor de todo le diria que no se meta en negocios que no conoce yo si quisiera diversificar en lo que estoy metido miraria 2-3 opciones y con mucho tiempo las estudiaria.cuando tenga una clara despues buscaria asesoramiento por un profesional metido en el sector,incluso si el asesoramiento de ese sector me costara un 15-20% de la inversion lo tomo como asumible y luego ya si sigo teniendolo claro pues adelante.

¿que haria yo?: CRIPTOMONEDAS me es imposible no hacerlo ya que semanalmente me ago con un 30% aprox de lo invertido sin poner mucha atencion, con holdear es suficiente,en un mes MINIMO ago un x2 de mi inversion.¿como iva a recomendar otra cosa?

PD:A los que tengais hijos cuidado que he oido por ahi que en la puerta de los colegios regalan drogas.


----------



## Efraim (7 May 2017)

plus ultra dijo:


> Nunca dejaran de sorprenderme los "ASUSTA VIEJAS" se que jamas se estinguiran por que muchos viven,mantienen sus negocios y utilizan esos miedos para sentirse alguien o que saben algo de algun tema.
> 
> catalogar las criptomonedas de estafa... es desconocer el tema en profundidad y aunque sea generalizar,que es una cosa que no me gusta si lo digo con la boca grande:criptomonedas-estafa =igual a ASUSTA VIEJAS



¿Qué opinas de este argumento sobre el riesgo de las criptomonedas? 
Free Banking on a Bitcoin Standard–The State Prepares its Death Blow | PHILOSOPHICAL ECONOMICS


----------



## elmakis (7 May 2017)

Juanjillo dijo:


> Hola,
> He vendido una vivienda y me han quedado líquidos unos 150000€...
> En la Caixa me han ofrecido un depósito "Mixto convertible" 90%-10%".
> 
> ...



Invierte sin dudar en criptomonedas eso es muy muy rentable pillate bytecoin es poco conocida y barata aun pero a largo plazo triunfarás


----------



## Efraim (7 May 2017)

elmakis dijo:


> Invierte sin dudar en criptomonedas eso es muy muy rentable pillate bytecoin es poco conocida y barata aun pero a largo plazo triunfarás



¿Y no piensas que la proliferación de criptomonedas aumenta el riesgo de invertir en una de ellas en el caso en que pierda el favor de los especuladores frente a otras competidoras?


----------



## NTJ_borrado (7 May 2017)

> Es un buen consejo el que das acerca de la bolsa. Por eso me extraña que digas que las criptomonedas son un timo. Alguien con tu cultura financiera deberia, ser mas cauto con sus opiniones.



Precisamente alguien con cultura financiera se da cuenta enseguida de que la proteccion legal del inversor de criptomonedas es basicamente nula. Los mercados de acciones tienen una regulacion draconiana que encarece muchisimo los costes de transaccion pero hace casi imposible ser victima de una estafa, pero en otros mercados como forex las estafas estan a la orden del dia (la clasica es hacerte operar sin que te des cuenta en un mercado cerrado que pone tu broker en vez de en el mercado real y que manipula a su gusto para ir sacandote el dinero) y tienes que caminar con muchisimo cuidado por un campo de minas. Las criptomonedas son asimilables al forex en cuanto a cobertura legal y si no hay todavia estafas montadas las habra con el tiempo.

En cualquier caso las criptomonedas no son una inversion adecuada para alguien de perfil conservador porque son una burbuja (su valor ha explotado cuando el cambio en los fundamentales es basicamente nulo, y todos sabemos como acaba la historia antes o despues). Yo me iria a una cartera optima clasica con el riesgo que asumas bien diversificada geograficamente (Espanna es un pais poco seguro a muchos niveles y poner todos los huevos en el Ibex puede ser letal), pero tienes que disennarla tu o tu asesor financiero. Si no quieres grandes ganancias las empresas solidas con buen historial de dividendos suelen ser una buena apuesta.

Por otro lado, los ETFs son tus amigos.

---------- Post added 07-may-2017 at 19:24 ----------




> Pero esas rentabilidades son extremadamente raras en Bolsa como prueba el hecho de que has tenido que buscar una empresa estadounidense de la que en España nadie ha oído hablar porque no hay ninguna empresa española que llegue siquiera a acercarse a esas revalorizaciones.



No, no lo son, si te vas a small caps en general (por que limitarse a Espanna?) te encuentras mil casos como el bitcoin como te han dicho (acabo de mirar en el screener de Google y me salen un buen punnado que se han revalorizado 10 veces en el ultimo anno). Son lo que vulgarmente se llama chicharros y se desaconseja vivamente a todos los pequennos inversores porque al tener una capitalizacion minima cualquier persona con informacion privilegiada tiene una ventaja sideral.


----------



## outzider (7 May 2017)

Aprende a gestinar tu dinero. Ello requiere mjcho tiempo, pero tendrás la seguridad de tomar las decisiones que mejor se ajustan a tus necesidades.

Y mi consejo personal es que no creas en el análisis técnico, es pura superchería. Invierte sólo por fundamentales.


----------



## Juanjillo (7 May 2017)

Muchas gracias Foreros. Respuestas constructivas y útiles.
Creo que voy a hacer lo que la mayoría recomendáis. Voy a invertir unos 20K en este depósito de la Caixa, parte a Coinc, aunque en la cuenta ya tengo un dinero y creo que solo da el 0,30% los primeros 35K...Algo a ING...Y voy a empezar a estudiar la bolsa para hacerme "inversoh"...
No sé si vale la pena abrir las cuentas en Wizink y similares....


----------



## NTJ_borrado (7 May 2017)

outzider dijo:


> Aprende a gestinar tu dinero. Ello requiere mjcho tiempo, pero tendrás la seguridad de tomar las decisiones que mejor se ajustan a tus necesidades.
> 
> Y mi consejo personal es que no creas en el análisis técnico, es pura superchería. Invierte sólo por fundamentales.



Opino lo mismo. La mejor inversion que puedes hacer ahora mismo es gastarte 100 euros en un libro de finanzas basicas y 150 horas en entender minimamente que opciones tienes disponibles y como funcionan. Los foros y similares estan llenos de comerciales de la industria auxiliar de la bolsa intentando venderte sus productos.

El analisis tecnico no es una supercheria y funciona, lo que pasa es que su funcion real no es el declarado de predecir el comportamiento de los activos (eso es imposible) sino suministrar pardillos metiendo dinero en el sistema en ciertos puntos predecibles para ser desplumados por las manos fuertes, que son los que pagan a toda esta gente que da cursos gratis del tema.


----------



## Rendal (7 May 2017)

No se si he entendido la pregunta, el 10% de 150.000 euros son 15.000 euros a su vez el 2% son 300 euros y la duda que tienes es si hay algo mejor que esos 300 euros?


----------



## common sense (7 May 2017)

NTJ dijo:


> Precisamente alguien con cultura financiera se da cuenta enseguida de que la proteccion legal del inversor de criptomonedas es basicamente nula. Los mercados de acciones tienen una regulacion draconiana que encarece muchisimo los costes de transaccion pero hace casi imposible ser victima de una estafa, pero en otros mercados como forex las estafas estan a la orden del dia (la clasica es hacerte operar sin que te des cuenta en un mercado cerrado que pone tu broker en vez de en el mercado real y que manipula a su gusto para ir sacandote el dinero) y tienes que caminar con muchisimo cuidado por un campo de minas. Las criptomonedas son asimilables al forex en cuanto a cobertura legal y si no hay todavia estafas montadas las habra con el tiempo.
> 
> En cualquier caso las criptomonedas no son una inversion adecuada para alguien de perfil conservador porque son una burbuja (su valor ha explotado cuando el cambio en los fundamentales es basicamente nulo, y todos sabemos como acaba la historia antes o despues). Yo me iria a una cartera optima clasica con el riesgo que asumas bien diversificada geograficamente (Espanna es un pais poco seguro a muchos niveles y poner todos los huevos en el Ibex puede ser letal), pero tienes que disennarla tu o tu asesor financiero. Si no quieres grandes ganancias las empresas solidas con buen historial de dividendos suelen ser una buena apuesta.
> 
> ...



Estoy de acuerdo en que las crypto no son recomendables para un perfil conservador. Y volatilidad en las cryptos hay mucha.

Acerca de las estafas, tienes que estar muy informado, para evitarlas, pero por invertir en el internet en el año 95, vale la pena asumir un riesgo.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (7 May 2017)

en cualquier parte. 
Si tienes 150.000 euros para invertir y tienes que preguntarlo aquí es que no te los mereces. Así que me da igual quien te los quite.


----------



## racional (7 May 2017)

Diversifica en 150 cosas diferentes. Puedes empezar con lo que te han dicho.


----------



## Bank Account Blues. (7 May 2017)

common sense dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo en que las crypto no son recomendables para un perfil conservador. Y volatilidad en las cryptos hay mucha.
> 
> Acerca de las estafas, tienes que estar muy informado, para evitarlas,* pero por invertir en el internet en el año 95, vale la pena asumir un riesgo*.



Ahora mismo el mundo de las criptos es como invertir en internet en 1999


----------



## Rendal (8 May 2017)

Esto para el que busca cosas raras le puede ir es el DAX en tiempo real, se ve cuando se producen las entradas
608 295 230 | Screenleap


----------



## rino (8 May 2017)

Gekkko dijo:


> Las criptomonedas son burbujas, no te digo que el bitcoin sea un standard en el futuro pero no es una cosa regulada, por eso no hay que invertir... No existe una bolsa donde vendes cuando quieres, igual el precio cae un día un 200%




Madre mía el nivel de matemáticas! Entonces pasa de valer X euros a deber tú esos X euros o cómo va la cosa?


----------



## Garbatella (8 May 2017)

Voy a darte un consejo que a mi me ha llevado años de tontear con diferentes métodos (tortugas entre ellos) o invertir sin criterio (fondos diversos, depósitos) todo ello con resultados erráticos: cómprate y lee detenidamente un libro que ya te ha recomendado arriba otro forero, "the permanent portfolio". 

A grandes rasgos: 25% Acciones (fondo indexado, la gestión pasiva es tu amiga), 25% Bonos (respuesta segura ante situaciones deflacionarias), 25% Oro (el elemento que da estabilidad cuando la bolsa baja) y 25% en cash (letras, o cuentas rápidas en las que tener el dinero a mano).

Ale, a estudiar y a dormir tranquilo.

Saludos


----------



## common sense (8 May 2017)

Bank Account Blues. dijo:


> Ahora mismo el mundo de las criptos es como invertir en internet en 1999



En un año lo sabremos, ...


----------



## common sense (9 May 2017)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Muy buenas recomendaciones de libros.
> 
> A los que defienden invertir en criptomonedas debido a las grandes revalorizaciones les preguntaría, ¿hay también grandes cambios en los fundamentales que justifiquen esas grandes revalorizaciones? Cuando una criptodivisa sube un 20% en un día, ¿es que en un día ha mejorado sus fundamentales un 20%? ¿Y cuando al día siguiente cae un 20%? ¿Por qué la mayoría de las (muchísimas) criptodivisas suben y bajan al mismo tiempo? ¿Alguien no está de acuerdo en que la inmensa mayoría de las transacciones son meramente especulativas, y sólo una mínima parte se utilizan como método de pago de productos y servicios? ¿Alguien me puede decir dónde se aceptan como medio de pago el 98% (siendo benévolos) de las criptodivisas?



Leed un poco, con calma, acerca de la blockchain:
Fat Protocols | Union Square Ventures
Joel Monegro

y despues podreis hablar con mas criterio. El uso de las crytos como monedas, no es donde se creara la mayor parte del valor, asi que dejad de dar palos de ciego.

Y me piro de este hilo que esto es offtopic.


----------



## Amstrad (9 May 2017)

Barcos y putas eran lo típico en burbuja.info


----------



## plus ultra (9 May 2017)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Muy buenas recomendaciones de libros.
> 
> A los que defienden invertir en criptomonedas debido a las grandes revalorizaciones les preguntaría, ¿hay también grandes cambios en los fundamentales que justifiquen esas grandes revalorizaciones? Cuando una criptodivisa sube un 20% en un día, ¿es que en un día ha mejorado sus fundamentales un 20%? ¿Y cuando al día siguiente cae un 20%? ¿Por qué la mayoría de las (muchísimas) criptodivisas suben y bajan al mismo tiempo? ¿Alguien no está de acuerdo en que la inmensa mayoría de las transacciones son meramente especulativas, y sólo una mínima parte se utilizan como método de pago de productos y servicios? ¿Alguien me puede decir dónde se aceptan como medio de pago el 98% (siendo benévolos) de las criptodivisas?



la mayoria de los que estamos dentro sabemos donde estamos,tienes mucha razon en lo de la especulacion ,pero es cuestion de tiempo que se valla viendo quien es quien,las creadas por pura especulacion se quedaran en el camino,otro tema es BTC,ETH,ZEC,XMR...luego vienen estas con un mercado mas reducido por ejemplo GAME,LBC,POT... corren un poco mas de riesgo ypor ultimo hay otras como FLO,PINK,NEOS que no tienen ningun futuro.

invetir en criptos no le diria a nadie que lo hiciera a largo plazo si no son las que he comentado primero,a corto plazo si porsupuesto cojeria de esos 150k ahora mismo y en 3 meses los doblaria o triplicaria y a correr.


preguntas donde es aceptada como medio de pago,cada dia en mas sitios,empecemos por ejemplo en la deppweb,compra venta de oro,servicios entre particulares,localbitcoin,STEAM y muchos mas sitios solo es cuestion de tiempo y muchisimo mas en españa que deja que se entere el grueso de los "con iva o sin iva"? que pueden cobrar en "b" mediante BTC sin que hacienda se entere...


----------



## Ricardo1980 (13 May 2017)

Juanjillo dijo:


> Hola,
> He vendido una vivienda y me han quedado líquidos unos 150000€...
> En la Caixa me han ofrecido un depósito "Mixto convertible" 90%-10%".
> 
> ...



Mi consejo, no hagas caso a nadie. 
Lee un monton y toma tus decisiones. 
Algunos temas de los que puedes leer:
Interes conpuesto
P2p lending
Etf
Robo advisors 
Diversificacion


----------



## Podemita vegano con barba (14 May 2017)

Los follacriptomonedas ya empezáis a dar un poco de asco


----------



## Sor Hortiga (15 May 2017)

Yo haría algo así.





Pero poco a poco, no todo de golpe por si acaso.


----------



## Proto (15 May 2017)

Depende de tu perfil y tu educación financiera.

Si no tienes ni idea, simplemente mete ese dinero en varios depósitos de bancos importantes de España, y alguno extranjero (menos de 50.000).

Después fórmate muchísimo en temas de vivienda, alquileres, airbnb, crowfunding, housers, acciones, fondos, etc... y cuando estés bien formado empieza invirtiendo dinero virtual y cuando cojas confianza, metes 1000€ y vas viendo como te sientes.

¿Sabías que si alquilas a una chica tu pisito y tiene un hijo ya no le puedes echar hasta que cumpla 18 años?
¿Sabías que muchas acciones como gowex, terra, banesto, etc, ...han perdido muchísimo valor o incluso desaparecido?
¿Sabías que algunas empresas dejan de dar dividendo durante unos años?
¿Sabes que la vivienda está muerta en España para mucho tiempo salvo Madrid, Barcelona, Baleares y poco más?
¿Sabes de qué van las criptomonedas?
¿Sabes que ahora el 90% de los fondos pierden o están planos?
¿Sabes que la mayoría de los planes de pensión dan pérdidas?.


----------



## maximo88 (15 May 2017)

Yo 50.000€ los metía a 0,7€ la acción del Banco Popular (sin stops). Debe ponerse antes de un año a 1,2€. DEgiro como bróker es muy barato.


----------



## Proto (15 May 2017)

maximo88 dijo:


> Yo 50.000€ los metía a 0,7€ la acción del Banco Popular (sin stops). Debe ponerse antes de un año a 1,2€. DEgiro como bróker es muy barato.



Si venga, y el resto en deutsche bank, bankia y dexia. y bancos italianos.


----------



## Matt88 (9 Jun 2017)

ienso:ienso:
::::
:fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Aitian (9 Jun 2017)

maximo88 dijo:


> Yo 50.000€ los metía a 0,7€ la acción del Banco Popular (sin stops). Debe ponerse antes de un año a 1,2€. DEgiro como bróker es muy barato.



Candidato a consejo del año? ::


----------



## Un Hombre de Provecho (9 Jun 2017)

maximo88 dijo:


> Yo 50.000€ los metía a 0,7€ la acción del Banco Popular (sin stops). Debe ponerse antes de un año a 1,2€. DEgiro como bróker es muy barato.



Buen consejo!


----------



## luca (28 Jun 2017)

maximo88 dijo:


> Yo 50.000€ los metía a 0,7€ la acción del Banco Popular (sin stops). Debe ponerse antes de un año a 1,2€. DEgiro como bróker es muy barato.[
> 
> Vaya cagada. Con consejos de gente tan sensata y lúcida más vale invertir en el casino.


----------



## Galvani (29 Jun 2017)

Gekkko dijo:


> Criptomonedas: Es un timo o estafa, no está regulado por la CNMV suena a timo piramidad. No hagas casa a rentabilidades superiores al 10% anual suelen ser timos.
> 
> *Mi experiencia es que inviertas en fondos 5 estrellas de Morningstar:*
> 
> ...



No entiendo bien tu estrategia. Yo tuve un dinero en Bestinver (al principio me iba bien y aumenté la inversión y después pasó lo de la retirada de Paramés e iba ya perdiendo pasta y me salí; lo que fué un error, al menos salirme del todo) Dices de tener algo en renta fija en uno de esos fondos (Bestinver también tiene uno de renta fija) y cada mes pasar una cantidad a uno de renta variable (que hay que saber cual, porque hay varios) y así compensas la posible caída del fondo con la ganancia del de renta fija; ¿es eso?

No veo bien como puede compensar (la renta fia no da nada) para una caída que pueda tener el otro; te come todo el beneficio y en un periodo bueno desaprovechas lo que podías haber ganado en el otro.


----------



## AnchaesCastilla (2 Jul 2017)

Busca un etf o varios para diversificar con bajas comisiones


----------



## bertok (2 Jul 2017)

El que recomendaba POP espero que se cambie el nick al menos.


----------



## polov (6 Jul 2017)

maximo88 dijo:


> Yo 50.000€ los metía a 0,7€ la acción del Banco Popular (sin stops). Debe ponerse antes de un año a 1,2€. DEgiro como bróker es muy barato.




Espero que no te dediques a asesorar a nadie 

---------- Post added 06-jul-2017 at 16:53 ----------

Para alguien sin experiencia inversora ni financiera lo mas sencillo son fondos de inversión, pero que sean buenos, no es difícil encontrarlos , hay muchos foros dedicados a fondos donde podrás informarte, aprender y ver cuales son los buenos. Simplemente diversifica, escoge 4, 5 o 6 buenos diversificado. Relájate y deja que los buenos gestores hagan su trabajo , y mientras haz caso a los que te dicen que leas y aprendas, a partir de allí ya iras entendiendo como funciona.

Al del popular y las crypomonedas no les hagas ni caso, el de las crypto se sabe muy bien los nombres y gana la ostia por que es muy listo pero de inversión no tiene ni p*** idea, al menos eso es lo que se refleja en los escritos de todos sus posts.


que el interés compuesto te acompañe amigo.


----------



## Olguitas (17 Jul 2017)

Aitian dijo:


> Candidato a consejo del año? ::



Yo estuve a punto de entrar a 0,70 convencido de que era una gran oportunidad. Me llevé un susto cuando el SAN compró el POP que no te puedes imaginar.... El susto de mi vida.


----------



## The Cool Spot (18 Jul 2017)

polov dijo:


> Espero que no te dediques a asesorar a nadie
> 
> ---------- Post added 06-jul-2017 at 16:53 ----------
> 
> ...



Podías dar alguna pista de foros en los que se hable de fondos de inversión y que haya nivel? Gracias

Enviado desde mi ONE E1003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Lord Vader (18 Jul 2017)

alopez76 dijo:


> ya que uno le recomienda el popular ahi va el mio
> 
> 50.000 bitcoin
> 50.000 ether
> ...



) Además, los 50k en Btc, al precio de hoy, aseguran los famosos 21 que todos queremos.


----------



## The Cool Spot (20 Jul 2017)

The Cool Spot dijo:


> Podías dar alguna pista de foros en los que se hable de fondos de inversión y que haya nivel? Gracias
> 
> Enviado desde mi ONE E1003 mediante Tapatalk



Nadie?

Enviado desde mi ONE E1003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## gabrielo (20 Jul 2017)

150000 euros en bolsa sin tener ni idea es una temeridad ,mejor en fondos de inversion fijos a largo plazo internacionales y de 5 estrella


----------



## racional (20 Jul 2017)

Todo a Bitcoin.


----------



## vpsn (21 Jul 2017)

racional dijo:


> Todo a Bitcoin.




muy racional


----------



## Gonzalor (21 Jul 2017)

racional dijo:


> Todo a Bitcoin.



Así me gusta, diversificación al poder


----------



## Parlakistan (22 Jul 2017)

Si no quieres complicarte, buenos fondos de renta variable de 5 estrellas de morning star. Si decides invertir en acciones, invierte en empresas con gran reputación, valores muy seguros como Microsoft o Inditex por ejemplo, también te proporcionarán dividendos.


----------



## Gonzalor (22 Jul 2017)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Si no quieres complicarte, buenos fondos de renta variable de 5 estrellas de morning star. Si decides invertir en acciones, invierte en empresas con gran reputación, valores muy seguros como Microsoft o Inditex por ejemplo, también te proporcionarán dividendos.



Yo tal vez diversifico demasiado, pero tengo acciones para largo plazo, fondos gestionados e indexados sobre todos los mercados y ETFs sobra bolsa americana. Y bastante liquidez en depósitos y cuentas de ahorro a la espera de una corrección seria de las bolsas. De bonos no tengo casi nada, sólo algún fondo mixto.


----------



## Parlakistan (22 Jul 2017)

gonzalor dijo:


> Yo tal vez diversifico demasiado, pero tengo acciones para largo plazo, fondos gestionados e indexados sobre todos los mercados y ETFs sobra bolsa americana. Y bastante liquidez en depósitos y cuentas de ahorro a la espera de una corrección seria de las bolsas. De bonos no tengo casi nada, sólo algún fondo mixto.



Mejor pasarse diversificando que al revés. La verdad es que lo veo razonable.


----------



## mariodi (19 Ago 2017)

Ya que estamos diciendo barbaridades... pues voy a decir la mia: GÁSTATELO TODO Y DISFRÚTALO. 

No inviertas ni un duro.


----------

